# Ok, so tell me about Cypress Pointe



## Redrosesix (Apr 17, 2009)

I've read through a lot of the older threads.  Just wondering if there is anything else I should know.  They seem to be pretty inexpensive compared to other TS's in the Orlando area.

A couple of questions:
* Is it really a points-based system or is that just for exchanges?
* How flexible is it in terms of stays less than 1 week, or check in/out days?
* Can you only book at the resort where your membership is? ie. Cypress Pointe OR Cypress Pointe Grand Villas?


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Apr 17, 2009)

I am not a Cypress Pointe owner. I stayed there recently with my children and grandchildren and enjoyed it very much.  Cypress Pointe is owned by DRI. It is not managed by DRI and either has its own management company or is managed by the Home Ownere Association.  If you buy a Cypress Pointe resale you will need to spend an additional $2900 to join the Club - which is a points system club.  The Club allows you to make exchanges through DRI (no exchange fee) or II (exchange fees) on a points basis.  If you choose not to join the Club you will have have to make exchanges through RCI or II (if possible) on a weeks basis.  In other words, you exchange your week for someone elses week at another resort.

There are several very knowledgeable people on the Board who own at Cypress Pointe.  I strongly suggest that you contact them directly.  You will find them on the Florida message board on the Cypress Pointe renovation thread.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 17, 2009)

*Owners Don't Need Points To Go To Cypress Pointe.*

I take it you're questions are asked in a DRI context -- you know, T*.*H*.*E*.* Club & all that.  

We own (resale) units at both Cypress Pointe phases & we do not belong to T*.*H*.*E*.* Club -- not that there's anything wrong with the club (for those who like it).  That means we're clueless about how the DRI club works with regard to Cypress Pointe.  

But we're not totally clueless about the resort(s).  As non-club members, we just make our reservations for our floating weeks any time we want to go & -- _WHAP !_ -- we're good to go.  No points, nothing fancy. 

The ownerships are not interchangeable at the 2 Cypress Pointe phases.  Phase I owners don't get to make Phase II reservations, & vice versa.  (People _stayin_g at Phase II, however, get to use all the recreational facilities, etc., at Phase I & vice versa.) 

Check-in for week-long reservations is Friday or Saturday or Sunday. 

It's possible to split Cypress Pointe occupancy weeks into separate weekend & non-weekend segments without any points involvement.  I think there's an extra cleaning fee involved in that -- don't know for sure because we've never gone for that.  I mean, any time we're traveling 800+ miles to our timeshare resort, we're for sure going to stay a full week.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 17, 2009)

*Developer Of Record, Yes.  Owner, No.*




pgnewarkboy said:


> Cypress Pointe is owned by DRI.


Diamond is _Developer Of Record_ at Cypress Pointe (both phases), but Diamond is not the owner. 

As _Developer Of Record,_ Diamond has the exclusive right to sell timeshares to people on site, regardless of whether DRI has any actual Cypress Pointe timeshare inventory to sell.  (That is, DRI can sell club memberships regardless of whether there's any Cypress Pointe property left to sell.) 

As to who owns the resorts (other than individual unit owners like us, I mean), I suppose that's the 2 independent, owner-controlled HOA-BODs that took over management when the _Developer Of Record_ was voted out of the driver's seat some years back. 

None of that ownership-status business has any affect on Cypress Pointe's inclusion in Diamond's string of DRI-affiliated timeshares.  Nor does being links in the Diamond chain affect Cypress Pointe's affiliation with both RCI & I-I for purposes of non-club exchanges. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 17, 2009)

*Some answers*



Redrosesix said:


> A couple of questions:
> * Is it really a points-based system or is that just for exchanges?



The resort has two Phases and multiple exchange options. Phase 1 - Cypress Pointe Resort - is sold as deeded, floating 3 bedroom weeks only. However they are very flexible as they can be used as 1 bedroom lockout / 2 bedroom or a full 3bedroom (and deposited to RCI/II as 2 or 3 bedroom - the 1 bedroom cannot be deposited as it lacks a full kitchen) and can be split in 3 / 4 days of use rather than a full week if desired.  Extremely flexible for a weeks based resort. 

In addition the resort trades with RCI & II weeks as well as SFX, TPI and other third party traders. Those are available by simply becominga member of the desired exchange company.  Finally the resort is affiliated with DRI (THE Club) which requires a membership purchase (currently around $2995 as I hear it) OR that you give up your deed & join the DRI Trust (personally I do not like that idea at all) for even more money.  Those are points based systems. 

The second phase of Cypress Pointe - Cypress Pointe Grande Villas offers all the above plus some other choices like deeded 1, 2 and 3 bedroom units, UDI  and more.  I've never been able to sort that all out as I prefer the relative simplicity and overall flexibility of a deeded ownership, the options it gives and the rights to vote my ownership.  



Redrosesix said:


> * How flexible is it in terms of stays less than 1 week, or check in/out days?



With a deeded week you get the choice to use a 7 day or 3/4 (4/3) split on request and subject to availabilty. With DRI points you can use as few as 3 days and also 7+.  I have opted for the Club (points) where I keep my deed and all rights to wnership but can use the DRI system for points exchanges. Like most other points systems it is easy to get internal trades within the system and pretty good with II (but it is usually week for week there) as it is a Corporate membership and that gets a big priority in the II system. 



Redrosesix said:


> * Can you only book at the resort where your membership is? ie. Cypress Pointe OR Cypress Pointe Grand Villas?



If you own a deeded week at one resort or the other you can only stay there OR trade to another resort (including the CP you are not deeded at). If you are in The Club (DRI) either as a deeded owner OR the Trust then you can choose to use your points at either resort plus any of the other Club resorts. 

Make sense?


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Apr 17, 2009)

If you intend to go to Cypress Pointe almost every year, there is hardly any point in joining the Club.  If you intend to make trades, you should give the Club serious consideration.  I have found the Club points system to be extremely flexible.  It also possible to get extra vacations out of your points.  For example, some DRI locations trade for as little as 4000 points in off seasons.  If you get 8000 or more points for Cypress Pointe ownership that could translate into turning a one week vacation into a two week vacation depending on where you want to go and when.  You can also carry points over into the next year giving you even more vacation opportunities if needed. If you carried over all your points to the next year, you could turn your hypothetical two weeks into a possible 3 or 4 weeks.  Or you could use points for multiple units at a resort if you are planning a big family get together.  Points can be used for shorter stays then one week, they can be used for airline miles, they can be used to pay a portion of maintenance fees, and they can be used for things as well that are (hopefully) listed on the DRI web site.  Using points for shorter stays or airline miles or maintenance fees etc. does not alway prove to be the best value.  It beats the heck, however, out of losing points or your weeks because of illness or other unforeseen events.  In the past, when I ended up with too many points I used some to pay a portion of maintenance fees and airline miles.


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 17, 2009)

I think I've got it.  It sounds like a good lower cost Orlando TS for us, so far.  I guess we could always add the club membership later if we felt we would actually use it -- trading weeks for weeks sounds like it might work for us.  

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 17, 2009)

So, I've been looking at some of the resale ads for these resorts.  Just taking Cypress Pointe (not Grand Villas) as an example, I'm seeing a 3 bdrm floating week going for anywhere from $2950 (I actually think I saw some for less) to $17,825 - I tried to make sure that they had all the same details including that you could book any week.

What would be a reasonable price to pay (assume I'm patient) for a 3 bdrm at either of the two resorts? I'm skipping the club membership for now.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 17, 2009)

*The Bargains Are Out There.*




Redrosesix said:


> So, I've been looking at some of the resale ads for these resorts.  Just taking Cypress Pointe (not Grand Villas) as an example, I'm seeing a 3 bdrm floating week going for anywhere from $2950 (I actually think I saw some for less) to $17,825 - I tried to make sure that they had all the same details including that you could book any week.
> 
> What would be a reasonable price to pay (assume I'm patient) for a 3 bdrm at either of the two resorts? I'm skipping the club membership for now.


$2*,*950 is realistic & $17*,*825 is absurd -- in fact, I doubt the timeshare company got that much when they sold it originally. 

Click here for a list of units offered for sale by current owners.  All are floating 3BR lock-offs -- but take note that some are Diamond Season (i.e., reserve any week of the year, 1st come 1st served) & others are Emerald Season (off-season weeks). 

We paid $3*,*500 for ours in 2002.  We sold ours for $3*,*500 in 2003.  Then in 2006 we bought back in again EEY for the ridiculous price of $500.   Diamond Season both times. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Apr 18, 2009)

There is no reason not to pay the lowest price possible.  Some people get great deals on ebay.


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 20, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> $2*,*950 is realistic & $17*,*825 is absurd -- in fact, I doubt the timeshare company got that much when they sold it originally.
> 
> Click here for a list of units offered for sale by current owners.  All are floating 3BR lock-offs -- but take note that some are Diamond Season (i.e., reserve any week of the year, 1st come 1st served) & others are Emerald Season (off-season weeks).
> 
> ...



I thought the $17, 825 was wishful thinking -- there seems to be a lot of that in the TS resale sites.  And we would also have to buy a Diamond week -- not much sense in toughing it through winter to go in the summer for us.

Thanks for the link.  I also snuck into the renovation pictures.  Could you tell me why there are 2 sets of renovation pictures -- completely different.  And is it only Cypress Pointe I that is getting the total redo ie. the one with the water slide, which is where we would HAVE TO be?


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 20, 2009)

pgnewarkboy said:


> If you intend to go to Cypress Pointe almost every year, there is hardly any point in joining the Club.  If you intend to make trades, you should give the Club serious consideration.  I have found the Club points system to be extremely flexible.  It also possible to get extra vacations out of your points.  For example, some DRI locations trade for as little as 4000 points in off seasons.  If you get 8000 or more points for Cypress Pointe ownership that could translate into turning a one week vacation into a two week vacation depending on where you want to go and when.  You can also carry points over into the next year giving you even more vacation opportunities if needed. If you carried over all your points to the next year, you could turn your hypothetical two weeks into a possible 3 or 4 weeks.  Or you could use points for multiple units at a resort if you are planning a big family get together.  Points can be used for shorter stays then one week, they can be used for airline miles, they can be used to pay a portion of maintenance fees, and they can be used for things as well that are (hopefully) listed on the DRI web site.  Using points for shorter stays or airline miles or maintenance fees etc. does not alway prove to be the best value.  It beats the heck, however, out of losing points or your weeks because of illness or other unforeseen events.  In the past, when I ended up with too many points I used some to pay a portion of maintenance fees and airline miles.



I certainly prefer the idea of the points system, but not the cost.  If I bought into The Club, would I have the option of checking in on a different day, or is the Fri, Sat, or Sun thing pretty much mandatory? We can only do 1 trip per year, so I couldn't use the 3 and 4 nights option.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 20, 2009)

*Renovations On Both Sides Of The Street.*




Redrosesix said:


> And is it only Cypress Pointe I that is getting the total redo ie. the one with the water slide, which is where we would HAVE TO be?


Phase II has its own web site.  Click here for that. 

The famous Volcano Pool with the triple-header water slide is at Phase I -- but everybody staying at Phase II gets to use it, just as everybody staying at Phase I gets to use the Free Form Pool & the Turtle Pool over at Phase II. 

Phase II is also going ahead with its own extensive renovations, but on a different schedule & separate budget from Phase I. 

Both phases are managed by independent, owner-controlled HOA-BODs, but they are 2 separate timeshares with 2 separate HOA-BODs.  The Phase I HOA-BOD does a better job of letting us owners in on what's happening & what's planned. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## djyamyam (Apr 20, 2009)

Redrosesix said:


> So, I've been looking at some of the resale ads for these resorts.  Just taking Cypress Pointe (not Grand Villas) as an example, I'm seeing a 3 bdrm floating week going for anywhere from $2950 (I actually think I saw some for less) to $17,825 - I tried to make sure that they had all the same details including that you could book any week.
> 
> What would be a reasonable price to pay (assume I'm patient) for a 3 bdrm at either of the two resorts? I'm skipping the club membership for now.



I'm not sure if this old thread still applies but you may want to contact the association directly to see what inventory is available for purchase.  That's probably your best bet.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88117&highlight=cypress+pointe


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 20, 2009)

*H. O. A. - B. O. D. Inventory.*




djyamyam said:


> I'm not sure if this old thread still applies but you may want to contact the association directly to see what inventory is available for purchase.


The HOA-BOD generally offers to sell any deeds that it acquires to current owners before letting any outsiders have a shot at them -- & typically the owners snap those right up. 

See Entry #9 in this discussion topic for the link to a list of units offered for sale by current owners. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Same idea - different timing*



Redrosesix said:


> I thought the $17, 825 was wishful thinking -- there seems to be a lot of that in the TS resale sites.  And we would also have to buy a Diamond week -- not much sense in toughing it through winter to go in the summer for us.
> 
> Thanks for the link.  I also snuck into the renovation pictures.  Could you tell me why there are 2 sets of renovation pictures -- completely different.  And is it only Cypress Pointe I that is getting the total redo ie. the one with the water slide, which is where we would HAVE TO be?



The method of renovation at each resort has evolved differently. There are two sets of renovation shots at the CPR site as we still show the 2004/5 work - which remains in great shape - as well as the upcoming unit work starting this fall. We have made it a goal to stay ahead of the curve on renovation work and, to the highest degree possible, do work as a package in each unit rather than piecemeal items in (which was tried back in 2000 with terrible results). The latter approach loses the impact of the expensive new items as they get lost in the older items around them.  We have had to adjust the planned 2010 work to financial realities. The original 2010 model (from 2007) is closer to the final product than the second 2010 model (fall 2008) as we had to cut back on the all new softgoods, furnishings and electronics while concentrating on the built-ins. Those will include all new hardwood cabinets in the kitchens and baths, tile floors, granite countertops and the addition of bathroom doors where there were none and changes to the second bedroom with new built-ins, a queen bed and a new window where there had been a blank door.  The units as redone in 2010 will be a combination of the two model units in the photos.  

These are major changes which combined with a rearrangement of the units layout will freshen and upgrade the look.  Later in 2011/12 we will go in with the softgoods to complete the new look as seen in the second 2010 model shots. Splitting the process allows us to spread the cost, maximize value from our top quality 2004/5 furnishings and use the annual maintenance week more efficiently.  The biggest difference between the two phases is that CPR has already done the 1st round of total unit renovations in 2004/5 while the GPGV units have never been done. 

I'm not positive what the schedule for the units is at CPGV (Phase 2) but they don't plan on doing the 2 bedroom side until at least 2010. They are currently renovating the 1 bedroom side.  Again costs help drive the plan so until the dollars are there the work won't happen.   Both Boards want to live within their means. Nothing wrong with that.  The timing that started the 7 year cycles happened to fall earlier for CPR and now we're seeing the positive results of that plan working.  CPGV has a similar plan but it's running about 5 years behind ours for its start.  They also have had a recent special assessment for funding similar to what we had to do in 2004.  Those were required to make up for the years of underfunding by previous management.  Again CPR feels the full funding plan in place since 2004 will prevent any future assessments and I believe the CPGV Board has a similar goal for their owners with the plan they have now implemented. Both are Owner controlled Boards looking out for the Associations / owners best interests and it shows.


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 20, 2009)

It's good to hear the final look will be a combination of the 2 -- I liked them both.  And the owner-managed board seems like a real plus to me, too.

So, my husband actually had a good question (rather than his usual: you choose, I'm happy with whatever) -- if everybody at CPR has a floating week and everybody stays either 3, 4, or 7 days, how does that work with people having the option of checking in on Fri, Sat, or Sun?  Wouldn't that make it likely that some units would go empty at times and some owners would be unable to book their week?

Which leads me to my next question: Do people ever miss out on using their weeks and how far in advance to you have to book?  I'm assuming there is no way to bank or borrow weeks if you don't do the points club, but am I wrong about that?

Thanks for all the help, BTW.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 20, 2009)

*Your Hubby Catches On Quick.*




Redrosesix said:


> So, my husband actually had a good question (rather than his usual: you choose, I'm happy with whatever) -- if everybody at CPR has a floating week and everybody stays either 3, 4, or 7 days, how does that work with people having the option of checking in on Fri, Sat, or Sun?  Wouldn't that make it likely that some units would go empty at times and some owners would be unable to book their week?
> 
> Which leads me to my next question: Do people ever miss out on using their weeks and how far in advance to you have to book?  I'm assuming there is no way to bank or borrow weeks if you don't do the points club, but am I wrong about that?


The unfortunate flip side of floating timeshare weeks is the risk of getting shut out entirely by waiting too late to make reservations. 

The choicest weeks, obviously, get snapped up right away.  Before long, all that's left are the dogs & cats.  After too long, _nothing_ is left. 

We bought back into Cypress Pointe (Phase One) in mid-2006.  By the time the ink was dry on our new deed & we were good to go with resort reservations, the only week left to reserve was in October 2006.  Rather than risk getting shut out entirely, we took it -- had a nice fall vacation with old friends we've known since before any of us had kids. 

The Friday-Saturday-Sunday check-in options & the split-week options just add further complications. 

When we bought into Cypress Pointe (Phase One) the 1st time (2002), the owner-controlled HOA-BOD had just taken over from the timeshare company.  The timeshare company had let ownership & billing records take a distant 2nd place to the imperative of selling timeshares, & as a result there was considerable slop in the system, with weeks still up for grabs until semi-late in the year. 

No more. 

The independent HOA-BOD runs a tight ship, the billing records are in good shape, collections are up, vacancies are down, & it behooves us owners to be johnny on the spot in signing up for our Cypress Pointe reservations.  

Owners who do wait absolutely too late just lose out for the year, _mox nix_ that they paid all their fees in full when due.  So, what happened to their week that they paid for that they didn't get to use?   Easy.  That was 1 of the vacant weeks that went unused earlier in the year.  

Think of floating timeshare weeks as a game of musical chairs.  Each week that goes by removes 1 set of chairs (i.e., 1/52 of the year's total available reservations).  No problem if 1/52 of the total of owners put in requests for each of the available weeks.  But big problem if nobody takes any early-year weeks & 52/52 of the total of owners end up requesting, say, 45/52 of the year's supply of timeshare weeks. 

Even so, we like the added flexibility of the floating weeks system.  We just take care not to lose our paid-for opportunities by dilly-dallying. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 20, 2009)

We're ok with booking far in advance (I'm already pretty worried about 2010, since we won't probably buy anything until fall and we're going to Orlando in Feb.)

I've been looking at some of the ads in the TUG Marketplace, and now I'm a little confused about Platinum weeks.  Here's one of the ads:
http://tug2.com/TimeshareMarketplac...tingGUID=ab15a228-5e54-43fd-9091-2fa4c52efc9c

It says Platinum, but then it says you can't book any of the weeks between 4 and 18?  

Platinum means you can book any week, right?  Just want to know i'm comparing the right prices.  It looks like I'm better off buying from the CPR owners list, or directly from CPR if they have weeks left at the time we're ready to buy.

And I'm still not sure we can make the check in day work for us -- which is why DVC (although very expensive) works great for us -- we usually travel on Tuesdays, or at least mid week (it can save us over $1000 in airfare for the 3 of us, and give us a direct flight instead of a total of 9 1/2 hours each way connecting in Toronto)

One other question:  Is there a security gate at the entrance to these resorts?  It doesn't show one in any of the photos I have seen.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 20, 2009)

*No Platinum At Cypress Pointe -- Just Diamond & Emerald.*




Redrosesix said:


> It says Platinum, but then it says you can't book any of the weeks between 4 and 18?


Platinum is not Cypress Pointe terminology. 

Could Platinum have something to do with I-I, just as Red is identified with RCI ?  (Cypress Point is in both I-I & RCI.)

The week offered at the link you provided is Emerald Season -- weeks 1-4, 18-20, 36-45, 48-49 -- known as Quiet Time by some & as Off Season by others.  Interesting that the person who put in the listing just specified the weeks by number rather than using the phrase _Emerald Season._ 

The weeks identified as Diamond Season -- 5-17, 21-35, 45-47, 50-53 inclusive -- aren't the whole story.  That is, owners of Diamond weeks can reserve any week of the year (subject to availability), including the Emerald Weeks. 

Within limits, owners of Emerald weeks can get Diamond week reservations by paying a nightly premium -- but the window during which an Emerald owner can put in a Diamond week request is narrow, so the chances of actually getting a Diamond week are low.   

I came _this close_ last year to trading away my 1 3BR Diamond week for another owner's 2 3BR Emerald weeks.  Fortunately I came to my senses in the nick of time & the deal did not go through. 

Last year, 1 owner offered to give away -- as in _el freebo_ -- two 3BR Emerald weeks & another owner offered to sell 1 3BR Emerald week for $1.  I don't know whether there were any takers. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 21, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> Platinum is not Cypress Pointe terminology.
> 
> Could Platinum have something to do with I-I, just as Red is identified with RCI ?  (Cypress Point is in both I-I & RCI.)
> 
> ...



Well that makes much more sense now.  thanks.


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 23, 2009)

*So...is there a security gate?*

Just wondering if somebody could answer this question for me.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Apr 23, 2009)

Just at Cypress Pointe 1 - No security gate to enter.


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 23, 2009)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Just at Cypress Pointe 1 - No security gate to enter.



Well...is there a security gate for the Cypress Pointe and Cypress Pointe Grand Villas, or can just anybody drive into the resorts?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 23, 2009)

*No Gate.*




Redrosesix said:


> Well...is there a security gate for the Cypress Pointe and Cypress Pointe Grand Villas, or can just anybody drive into the resorts?


Just drive on in without any unnecessary folderol. 

There is (unobtrusive) on-site security.  Vehicle parking permits have to be displayed.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## bruwery (Apr 23, 2009)

Redrosesix said:


> We're ok with booking far in advance (I'm already pretty worried about 2010, since we won't probably buy anything until fall and we're going to Orlando in Feb.)




If you're not buying until fall, it could be quite difficult to obtain a Feb 2010 reservation.  You might consider looking at a rental so you can establish a comfort level with the place before committing to a maintenance fee.



Redrosesix said:


> And I'm still not sure we can make the check in day work for us -- which is why DVC (although very expensive) works great for us -- we usually travel on Tuesdays, or at least mid week (it can save us over $1000 in airfare for the 3 of us, and give us a direct flight instead of a total of 9 1/2 hours each way connecting in Toronto)



That's going to be a problem with any weeks based resort.  As much as I enjoy my Cypress Pointe timeshare, you might be wise to consider Wynhdam points.  They can be obtained on the cheap - and since Wyndham points transfer on resale, you wouldn't have to deal with paying a $2,995 fee to Diamond Resorts to convert to points.

Disclaimer: I don't own Wyndham points, so I can't claim to be the leading authority.  Take my advice for what it's worth...

I've seen you posting on the HGVC forum, too, so I know you've considered that as well.

Whatever you ultimately decide, it's good to see someone being patient and doing serious homework.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 23, 2009)

bruwery said:


> If you're not buying until fall, it could be quite difficult to obtain a Feb 2010 reservation.  You might consider looking at a rental so you can establish a comfort level with the place before committing to a maintenance fee.
> 
> 
> 
> That's going to be a problem with any weeks based resort.  As much as I enjoy my Cypress Pointe timeshare, you might be wise to consider Wynhdam points.  They can be obtained on the cheap - and since Wyndham points transfer on resale, you wouldn't have to deal with paying a $2,995 fee to Diamond Resorts to convert to points.



Because of the ability of owners to use their week as 3/4 or 4/3 day splits there can be mid-week check ins available at CPR. However not many actually do that split - far more take the 1/2 bedroom, standard start day split - so unless you hit a week that someone else decided to split or make your request very early in the process there may not be any M-T - W - Th check in starts available. However CPR is far more flexible than most weeks based resorts and if you can get one thst is the place to do it.


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 23, 2009)

bruwery said:


> If you're not buying until fall, it could be quite difficult to obtain a Feb 2010 reservation.  You might consider looking at a rental so you can establish a comfort level with the place before committing to a maintenance fee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the advice.  Yes, we're taking this slowly -- still building our must-haves list.  We had seriously considered HGVC, but the price is $$$$$ compared to other Orlando TS's so we're really wondering if it's worth the extra bucks.

Cypress Pointe was the leader until we realized there was no security gate -- I know, there is no guarantee of safety with the gate, but we would feel better having at least some restrictions on who entered our resort. At least we had the option of Sunday check-in -- HGVC is Sat. only (def. can't do that) unless you wait to book.


----------



## bruwery (Apr 24, 2009)

To each their own, but I'm not sure what security a security gate provides.

Of the timeshares I've visited, only two have had a security gate.  In neither case did the security gate make me feel more secure than at any of the "non-gated" resorts.  Personally, I think they're more of a hassle than anything else.


----------



## bruwery (Apr 24, 2009)

timeos2 said:


> Because of the ability of owners to use their week as 3/4 or 4/3 day splits there can be mid-week check ins available at CPR. However not many actually do that split - far more take the 1/2 bedroom, standard start day split - so unless you hit a week that someone else decided to split or make your request very early in the process there may not be any M-T - W - Th check in starts available. However CPR is far more flexible than most weeks based resorts and if you can get one thst is the place to do it.



John,

Have I misunderstood the process?  Are you saying that a person could, if there's availability, book a full-week's stay with a mid-week check-in?  Or does the midweek check in option apply ONLY to splits?  Understanding, of course, that actual availability of said situation may be quite unlikely.


----------



## CharlesS (Apr 24, 2009)

bruwery said:


> John,
> 
> Have I misunderstood the process?  Are you saying that a person could, if there's availability, book a full-week's stay with a mid-week check-in?  Or does the midweek check in option apply ONLY to splits?  Understanding, of course, that actual availability of said situation may be quite unlikely.


Midweek checkins, checkouts do make a mess of things.  But if someone is checking out on Wednesday, then if you made a Wednesday to Wednesday reservation the resort still only has one halfweek to worry about.  Of course, you would have have any choice of the unit since it would have to be the same unit that person who checked out on Wednesday was in (since all others would be occupied).  I am glad I don't have to keep track of all that, even with a slick computer program.

I imagine that the use of half weeks does result in some empty time which means someone gets shut out at the end of the year.

Charles


----------



## CharlesS (Apr 24, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> The independent HOA-BOD runs a tight ship  Alan Cole


Redrosesix,
As you are looking at various resorts and/or plans also look at the management.  CP I is blessed with a very hard-working and effective BOD who communicate with the owners.  I think our BOD is our #1 advantage, Yes, even before the Volcano Pool.  (And a security gate would not add to real security.)

Charles


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 24, 2009)

*100% float makes it all work*



bruwery said:


> John,
> 
> Have I misunderstood the process?  Are you saying that a person could, if there's availability, book a full-week's stay with a mid-week check-in?  Or does the midweek check in option apply ONLY to splits?  Understanding, of course, that actual availability of said situation may be quite unlikely.



Yes, it is possible. Since all use time floats and owners have the ability to split weeks there can be mid-week day check in / out available.  It would usually be there early in the annual scheduling process as once very many were reserved as splits or regular start days the availability in the next week might become a challenge. And it sure must be a nightmare to track. I marvel that VRI was able to adjust their system to accommodate so many options in a program someone else originally designed and sold. But they do it with very little breakage (unused time).    

It does make owners / guests sometimes ask why a specific unit / view cannot be guaranteed. The need to remain flexible in unit assignment means it isn't possible to say a pool or pond view will be there when someone checks in.  If there is a carry over from the previous week then the unit is gone even if it originally appeared to be available for use. So pre-assigning it isn't possible.  The whole system works as it was 100% float from the start and no one has a claim to any specific unit/time. Add in hat all 168 units are exactly alike except for view/physical location and the whole thing flies.


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 24, 2009)

CharlesS said:


> Redrosesix,
> As you are looking at various resorts and/or plans also look at the management.  CP I is blessed with a very hard-working and effective BOD who communicate with the owners.  I think our BOD is our #1 advantage, Yes, even before the Volcano Pool.  (And a security gate would not add to real security.)
> 
> Charles



Yes, that's one of the things that appeals to me about CPR, and it really seems like you have a great community of owners (unlike those who own at Wastegate, ah hem, Westgate).

Maybe we're just very spoiled -- our RV is at a campground with a security gate so DD has had the run of the place since she was 7.  But truthfully, it's probably the fact that she's always tagging after the Rangers and that there are another 100 seasonal mums looking out for the kids' best interests that keeps our kids safe.

Horizons does have a security gate as does, I think, Vistana.  But like I said, we're still building our list of must-haves, so we may need to re-think how much freedom we give her and drop the security gate from the list.  It would have been nice to feel like we could let her run to the store on her own even if she's just running ahead of us.  Weird how as soon as we leave home, we start to worry about kids' safety -- she walks herself to school every day. :hysterical:


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 24, 2009)

timeos2 said:


> Yes, it is possible. Since all use time floats and owners have the ability to split weeks there can be mid-week day check in / out available.  It would usually be there early in the annual scheduling process as once very many were reserved as splits or regular start days the availability in the next week might become a challenge. And it sure must be a nightmare to track. I marvel that VRI was able to adjust their system to accommodate so many options in a program someone else originally designed and sold. But they do it with very little breakage (unused time).
> 
> It does make owners / guests sometimes ask why a specific unit / view cannot be guaranteed. The need to remain flexible in unit assignment means it isn't possible to say a pool or pond view will be there when someone checks in.  If there is a carry over from the previous week then the unit is gone even if it originally appeared to be available for use. So pre-assigning it isn't possible.  The whole system works as it was 100% float from the start and no one has a claim to any specific unit/time. Add in hat all 168 units are exactly alike except for view/physical location and the whole thing flies.



So, I would have to wait and see if somebody reserved a split so I could sneak in mid-week?  Or...would it technically be possible to do a split back-to-back ie. do 4 days checking in on Wed., then 3 days from Sun (would even be worth moving units mid-week to make this work).  Or do split stays also have to check in on Fri/Sat/Sun?


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 24, 2009)

*Gates are for show*



Redrosesix said:


> Yes, that's one of the things that appeals to me about CPR, and it really seems like you have a great community of owners (unlike those who own at Wastegate, ah hem, Westgate).
> 
> Maybe we're just very spoiled -- our RV is at a campground with a security gate so DD has had the run of the place since she was 7.  But truthfully, it's probably the fact that she's always tagging after the Rangers and that there are another 100 seasonal mums looking out for the kids' best interests that keeps our kids safe.
> 
> Horizons does have a security gate as does, I think, Vistana.  But like I said, we're still building our list of must-haves, so we may need to re-think how much freedom we give her and drop the security gate from the list.  It would have been nice to feel like we could let her run to the store on her own even if she's just running ahead of us.  Weird how as soon as we leave home, we start to worry about kids' safety -- she walks herself to school every day. :hysterical:



Unfortunately while security gates can make guests feel protected it is a very false impression. Look at most (all?) of the resorts around Orlando with them. Invariably there are places where the fencing ends & pedestrians and/or vehicles can enter unchallenged. Depending on that as "protection" is surely a false hope. 

I prefer an area with a planned community setting - thus plenty of manicured paths, walkways & drives with a good amount of foot traffic and low crime rates.  While there are never any guarantees and everyone needs to be on guard at all times (even within Disney there have been serious issues at times) Cypress Pointe feels far safer to me than the few resorts we have stayed at out on 192 - which had "security gates" as the overall area is much more friendly, less isolated and I do trust my daughter being safe walking to Giordano's, Winn Dixie, Olive Garden or any of the 100's of places within walking distance at CPR vs the required drive - with or without a security gate - at most Orlando resorts to reach almost anything. It'sa difference we love about CPR/CPGV & Blue Tree.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 24, 2009)

*No waiting*



Redrosesix said:


> So, I would have to wait and see if somebody reserved a split so I could sneak in mid-week?  Or...would it technically be possible to do a split back-to-back ie. do 4 days checking in on Wed., then 3 days from Sun (would even be worth moving units mid-week to make this work).  Or do split stays also have to check in on Fri/Sat/Sun?



As I understand it (and I've never split my week) they don't make you wait to know if it can be done they assign X numbers of splits per week starting on F/S/S thus leaving openings M/Tu/W/Th when they check out. Once those few assigned splits are taken they hesitate to do more unless it happens to correspond with another split.Thus the earlier you request the more likely a split will be available - just like the assignment of all float weeks. First come - first served.


----------



## Redrosesix (May 12, 2009)

*So, I just found this on eBay*

Nevermind.  Wishful thinking, I guess.

Still shopping


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 14, 2009)

*Pins & Needles.*

Don't keep us in suspense -- let us in on the status of your Cypress Pointe quest. 

Are you tracking down some bargains ? 

Still have some questions ? 

Anything ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Redrosesix (May 18, 2009)

Ahahaha!  The last 2 weekends have been all about getting our trailer ready for the season (and paying seasonal fees, etc.)  That's a whole other story, but probably the reason we're comfortable with buying a TS (we're used to the pre-paying your vacations idea and not getting back what you pay for it -- our trailer goes down in value every year, but it was an excellent "investment" compared to sending DD to daycamp all summer, which here costs about $600 per week -- I can do most of my work from there)  

We think we finally have our shopping down to 2 resorts -- CPR and Vistana (which we had not really considered at first but the $$$ is great on eBay for a floating week in our season)  For the right price, I can see us buying both of them.  Most of the CPR weeks still include 2009 MF's and vacation dates, which we won't use, so I'm trying to figure out how exchanging would help us make it worth buying.  Somebody on another thread suggested we deposit the 2009 week to use later, but since exchanging is new to us we're taking some time to really research how it works).

There seem to be several CPR and CPGV villas that are not selling on eBay and are re-listed again and again, but I think that's because they're Emerald season.  So far the best deal for platinum at CPR is in the owners' weeks -- the Board weeks for sale would be good for us, but again, the 2009 issue.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 18, 2009)

*Slim Pickings For 2009 Floating Weeks.*




Redrosesix said:


> Most of the CPR weeks still include 2009 MF's and vacation dates, which we won't use, so I'm trying to figure out how exchanging would help us make it worth buying.


Buying to use sometimes (i.e., often) works out better than buying to exchange, because (a) you own what you bought but (b) trading timeshare weeks can be a crapshoot. 

Meanwhile, sold-out Cypress Pointe Resort is so paid up & booked up (by owners) that the 2009 snoozers could turn out to be losers. 

That's always a risk with floating timeshare weeks -- wait too late in the year to reserve time & face the chance of getting only a week when you were planning something else, or (worse) the chance of getting completely shut out even though you paid all your fees on time. 

The Cypress Pointe HOA-BOD recently put out an Internet reminder to that effect on the Yahoo "group" for Cypress Pointe Resort -- just a word to the wise. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Redrosesix (May 18, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> Buying to use sometimes (i.e., often) works out better than buying to exchange, because (a) you own what you bought but (b) trading timeshare weeks can be a crapshoot.
> 
> Meanwhile, sold-out Cypress Pointe Resort is so paid up & booked up (by owners) that the 2009 snoozers could turn out to be losers.
> 
> ...



Yup, exchanging seems to be a hit or miss thing (lots of posts on TUG about people not happy with their exchanges) -- which is why we want to buy where we want to use, but that will be starting in 2010 (and we would usually have our 2010 reservations made by now).  

We can't use the 2009 dates anyway, so we need to learn about doing a deposit, how long we have to use it, and (the hardest part) figure out where we would use that week later (since, as I've already figured out, we can't rent exchanged weeks to somebody else)  And from what you say, we would have to deposit the 2009 week as it might be hard to get a week to rent in 2009.


----------



## Redrosesix (Jul 1, 2009)

Just two more questions (until I come up with another one LOL):
* do many people rent their weeks at CPR?  Do you usually earn back your MF's?
*If you use your CPR week for exchanging, could you give me some examples of what you've been able to exchange for?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 1, 2009)

*Cypress Pointe Is Outstanding.*




Redrosesix said:


> Just two more questions (until I come up with another one LOL):
> * do many people rent their weeks at CPR?  Do you usually earn back your MF's?
> *If you use your CPR week for exchanging, could you give me some examples of what you've been able to exchange for?


In recent years we've been renting out Cypress Pointe for enough to cover fees & taxes, etc., with a little something left over.  Then we use the little something left over to pay for our own _Instant Exchange_ or _Last Call_ reservations to stay at other people's timeshares -- close as we can manage to going on vacation _el freebo._  There is no assurance, however, that the same pattern will hold in the future.  We'll see, eh ? 

We have only deposited Cypress Pointe (either phase) 1 time -- & that was for points (via _Points For Deposit_).  Plus, all we deposited was just 1 part of 1 unit -- the 1BR "B" unit at Phase Two locked off & deposited separately.  We got a bunch of points for that which we parlayed into multiple weeks of timeshare vacationing via _Instant Exchange._ 

I like Cypress Pointe so well -- both phases -- that I would be content to keep on vacationing there without ever renting'm out or depositing'm for exchange.  Using the lock-off feature, we could stay 4 weeks every even year & 2 weeks every odd year.  (Our Phase One lock-off unit is just EEY.  So it goes.) 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 1, 2009)

Great location near everything in Orlando, shopping eating vendors and all the amusement parks.


----------



## Redrosesix (Jul 3, 2009)

I just won an eBay auction for CPR for $212.50!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 6, 2009)

Redrosesix said:


> I just won an eBay auction for CPR for $212.50!


Congratulations ! 

If this is the deal you got, I'd say you snagged a major serious bargain on a Floating Diamond 3BR lock-off at a super-nice resort in just about the best timeshare location in Orlando FL.  

By contrast, we paid $3*,*500 for something similar in 2002 -- & $500 for an EEY version in 2006 (both resale).  

Now that you're a member of the Cypress Pointe family, be sure to sign up for the (free) Yahoo Cypress Pointe "Group."  Click here for that. 

Maybe we'll see each other at Cafe Pointe or in the Volcano Pool 1 of these times. 

Wouldn't that be something ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Redrosesix (Jul 6, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> Congratulations !
> 
> If this is the deal you got, I'd say you snagged a major serious bargain on a Floating Diamond 3BR lock-off at a super-nice resort in just about the best timeshare location in Orlando FL.
> 
> ...



Yup, that's ours.  I still can't believe it myself -- I'm thinking all of the serious bidders took a week off because the next highest bid was $210.00.

And, yes, it would be funny if we ran into each other. And we'll be at that pool a lot -- that's always the easiest place to find us.

Thanks for the yahoo link.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 6, 2009)

*Exemplary Job Of Going In With Your Eyes Open.*




Redrosesix said:


> Yup, that's ours.  I still can't believe it myself -- I'm thinking all of the serious bidders took a week off because the next highest bid was $210.00.


You certainly did your homework -- as shown by the Q&A, with follow-up, right here on this TUG-BBS discussion topic. 

That's completely different from how we did it.  We got attracted to timeshares via some promotional tours (you know, arm-twisting high pressure, etc.), but we did not buy because of the extravagance. 

Before long we caught on that (A) there is no such thing as a new timeshare & (B) resale timeshares are identical in all respects with what the timeshare companies sell.  That made us eager -- possibly overeager -- to buy a resale timeshare, which we did, sight unseen. 

The rest is history. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Redrosesix (Jul 6, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> You certainly did your homework -- as shown by the Q&A, with follow-up, right here on this TUG-BBS discussion topic.
> 
> That's completely different from how we did it.  We got attracted to timeshares via some promotional tours (you know, arm-twisting high pressure, etc.), but we did not buy because of the extravagance.
> 
> ...



Well...the internet has changed a lot since then.  If it hadn't been for the internet, I'd have had no information to go on -- most timeshare sellers can't even communicate with us in Nova Scotia, not even the big companies like DVC and Hilton.   So otherwise, I'd have to buy directly from the resort while on vacation.

And I listened to all of your advice before I bought, so thanks.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 8, 2009)

*You're Welcome.*




Redrosesix said:


> Thanks for the yahoo link.


Don't forget to request the _Secret Password_ from the Cypress Pointe _Grand Pro_ that will let you read the _Weekly Update_ & other insider stuff for owners only on the Cypress Pointe web site.

Click here for the _Weekly Update_ entrance page -- where the _Secret Password_ is needed to go any farther. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Redrosesix (Jul 12, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> Don't forget to request the _Secret Password_ from the Cypress Pointe _Grand Pro_ that will let you read the _Weekly Update_ & other insider stuff for owners only on the Cypress Pointe web site.
> 
> Click here for the _Weekly Update_ entrance page -- where the _Secret Password_ is needed to go any farther.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Thanks again -- haven't done that.

Well, I've paid for the winning bid, sent my paperwork (they should get it tomorrow) and now I'm just waiting.... 

By the way, we spent the weekend camping with the other baton twirler families -- wouldn't be surprised if lots of people want to rent at CPR for the competition at WDW, probably 2011.  Any idea how far in advance people should be looking into this?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 12, 2009)

*Time's A-Wasting !*




Redrosesix said:


> By the way, we spent the weekend camping with the other baton twirler families -- wouldn't be surprised if lots of people want to rent at CPR for the competition at WDW, probably 2011.  Any idea how far in advance people should be looking into this?


When a particular week is the only 1 that will do, the sooner you lock in the reservation the better. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Redrosesix (Jul 14, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> When a particular week is the only 1 that will do, the sooner you lock in the reservation the better.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



You're right -- I'll try to get them to decide about 2011 by the time we go to the competition in 2010 (that's when we get the dates for the next year)

Would it be possible to give me a range of prices they might have to pay per unit if renting from owners?  Yes, I know that's a long way off, but I would just need a general ballpark to persuade them not to stay at the Magic Castle again -- that place was    We chickened out about a month before the trip and booked a room at the All Star Music resort in WDW.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 14, 2009)

*$500 -- $1,000 -- $1,500 . . .*




Redrosesix said:


> Would it be possible to give me a range of prices they might have to pay per unit if renting from owners?


That varies greatly according to the popularity of the desired week & other factors such as how far ahead or how last-minute the reservation might be. 

Click here for an example of a giveaway last minute Cypress Pointe rental. 

High-demand weeks locked in well ahead of time, by contrast, can go -- & have gone -- for 3 times as much.  

Still, $225 or so per night for an outstanding Cypress Pointe 3BR-3BA condo -- with all those amenities & in that prime location -- is not excessive, specially for an in-demand time of year. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Redrosesix (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, let's hope that WDW doesn't pick Pres. week for the competition in 2011 -- I'd rather have a 3 bdrm TS than have to rent 2 rooms in a flea-bag motel in Kissimmee. But most people just try to stay where the rest of the group is.  Our group already knows that we can't stay in a place like that because of DD's asthma (they've seen her in trouble before  ) so we can stay wherever we want.


----------



## Redrosesix (Sep 4, 2009)

According to the closing company, we finally closed.   

Just waiting for the paperwork to arrive in the mail.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 6, 2009)

*Cypress Pointe Is Outstanding.*




Redrosesix said:


> According to the closing company, we finally closed.


Congratulations & welcome aboard. 

Before long, you should be able to view (& print) your Cypress Pointe timeshare deed via the web site of the Orange County FL registrar. 

Maybe we'll meet 1 day at Café Pointe, or possibly in the Volcano Pool. 

Wouldn't that be something ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Redrosesix (Sep 9, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> Congratulations & welcome aboard.
> 
> Before long, you should be able to view (& print) your Cypress Pointe timeshare deed via the web site of the Orange County FL registrar.
> 
> ...



We got our paperwork yesterday.

Knowing my daughter, you'll almost always be able to find us at the pool. 

BTW, we've since realized that we'll almost never need to use the whole TS at the same time -- looks like we'll want to rent the studio to friends, etc.  Any advice on that?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 9, 2009)

*Alternative To Renting Out Your Lock-Off.*




Redrosesix said:


> BTW, we've since realized that we'll almost never need to use the whole TS at the same time -- looks like we'll want to rent the studio to friends, etc.  Any advice on that?


Or you can split your lock-off & take 2 vacation weeks instead of 1. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Redrosesix (Nov 12, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> Or you can split your lock-off & take 2 vacation weeks instead of 1.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



We might be doing that -- we just made our reservation (actually the last change to our reservation, I should say) and it looks like it will be only 2 of us for the first week.  We're either going to use just the studio side and rent the 2 bdrm, or use our TS for the whole 2 weeks.  

I'm already loving this timesharing thing.


----------



## Redrosesix (Mar 8, 2010)

*so we finally used our week...*

and we loooove Cypress Pointe.  It was actually so much better than I had imagined -- all of the things that I had considered negatives actually weren't even true.  For example, the resort looks so big in the pictures/brochure but it is quite compact so it takes no time to walk from your room to the tennis courts or pool

We only used the studio this year and we'll be renting the 2 bdrm section, but the studio was more than big enough for my daughter and I.  My only 3 complaints -- there is quite a bit of noise through the connecting doors since they're not nearly as soundproof as the exterior doors, there really isn't enough parking near the units since so many people bring more than 1 car, and...

here's the biggy -- the concierge set us up with the dri breakfast, telling us we'd get a tour of the renovated units, there would be no pressure to buy since we were already owners, etc.  Not only did we not get that tour, but the sales guy (Bruno) spent almost 2 hours telling us nothing but bad stuff about CPR, only took us to see the Grand Villas (trying to convince us they were a better place to stay) and if we hadn't gotten rude and cut it off to get to a tee time I think we'd have been there all day.  

He should have shut up at the beginning, because the second he started trying to convince us that the place where we owned pretty much sucked, we weren't listening to him at all.  Oh yeah, and he had nothing at all good to say about the CPR BOD.  Like I said, he should have just stopped at hello, because every word that came out of his mouth convinced us not to listen to a thing he said.

We won't make that mistake again -- even the free tickets to Arabian Nights didn't make it worth it.  Next year will know better and steer clear of the breakfast.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 8, 2010)

*I Resemble That Remark.*




Redrosesix said:


> here's the biggy -- the concierge set us up with the dri breakfast, telling us we'd get a tour of the renovated units, there would be no pressure to buy since we were already owners, etc.  Not only did we not get that tour, but the sales guy (Bruno) spent almost 2 hours telling us nothing but bad stuff about CPR, only took us to see the Grand Villas (trying to convince us they were a better place to stay) and if we hadn't gotten rude and cut it off to get to a tee time I think we'd have been there all day.
> 
> He should have shut up at the beginning, because the second he started trying to convince us that the place where we owned pretty much sucked, we weren't listening to him at all.  Oh yeah, and he had nothing at all good to say about the CPR BOD.  Like I said, he should have just stopped at hello, because every word that came out of his mouth convinced us not to listen to a thing he said.
> 
> We won't make that mistake again -- even the free tickets to Arabian Nights didn't make it worth it.  Next year will know better and steer clear of the breakfast.


Now you know 1st hand -- Cypress Pointe is outstanding.

Last time we stayed at Phase One, we & friends we've known since before any of us had kids stayed in the 2BR-2BA "A" unit.  At the time, a young couple with 1 toddler & 1 infant were in the adjoining 1BR "B" unit.  Only once during the week did we hear anything out of the "B" unit, & then it was only some brief & minor kid noise, nothing disturbing or annoying. 

During our 1st stay at Cypress Pointe as new Phase One owners (resale, 2002), we were feeling major serious pride of ownership, & so we naturally showed up for the Owner Update breakfast, having no clue it was a stealth sales presentation.  Like you, we were shown Phase Two.  Favorably impressed as we were with Phase One, which we bought sight unseen, we were _wowed_ even more by Phase Two, which looked & was much newer back in 2002 than it looks today.  We specially liked the elevators in all the condo buildings & the mini-kitchens in the 1BR "B" units -- so much so that when we got home we bought an eBay Floating Diamond 3BR lock-off unit at Phase 2 & resold Phase 1.  Later (2006) we bought in again at Phase One when an EEY Floating Diamond 3BR lock-off unit practically fell into our laps.  

During that 2002 "Owner Update," the timeshare seller did not diss Phase One, nor the Phase One HOA-BOD.  Even so, having learnt our lesson about "Owner Updates," we now view invitations to attend those the same as we view any other invitation to take timeshare tours for freebies.  If the freebies are acceptable, we'll sign up & go.  If not, then shux upon'm.  That is to say, free tickets to Arabian Nights wouldn't do it for us.  We'd have to get at least $125 cash or Visa gift card -- which is how much it took to get us to take the DRI hard-sell when we were at Grand Beach Resort in January the week before we stayed at Cypress Pointe Phase Two.  Both weeks were in full 3BR units, & both reservations were via RCI _Instant Exchange_ -- 7*,*500 points + exchange fee apiece for the 2 week-long reservations.  (Is this a great country or what?) 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

